# A CHRISTMAS CONTEST



## Waldo (Dec 15, 2007)

I got a new Italian floor corker with the brass irisfor Christmas and decided to have a contest and give the winner my Floor corker with the plastic iris as a prize. The winner only has to pay the shipping cost unlessyou guess the correct answer exactly which inwhich case I will pay the shipping cost too.
the contest:Guess a number...between 1-50, including fractions in increments of 1/4". Contest starts today and ends tomorrow evening at 6PM Central time unless someone guesses the correct number before then. If that happens, contest ends then and there. If it continues to the end, the one closest to the correct number is the winner. If there is more than one that have the same number that came closest, it will be the one who posted that number first. *Oh yes, only one entry per registered member. *I have asked jobe to be my moderator for this contest and he has the winning number. So he will be announcing the winner for me.


THE CONTEST HAS NOW BEGUN !!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 15, 2007)

So where are all the entries here? My guess to get this started is right in the middle *25*


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 15, 2007)

My guess is.......I'm looking Waldo in the eys [his Avatar].....1.75


----------



## Joanie (Dec 15, 2007)

I say 35.75...my imagined age.






Pretty soon it's going to be tough explaining why my kids are old than I am!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 15, 2007)

44 1/4 here and if i win Ill donate it to another person who will also have to guess a new # and keep this contest going!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 15, 2007)

Here is the prize !!!


----------



## swillologist (Dec 15, 2007)

Sounds like you already had a Merry Christmas waldo.


Shoot why not 49 and 3/4s. 
Even if I don't win, thanks for the chance to.




*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## corn field (Dec 15, 2007)

sounds like fun need a flore corker. my guess is 24 1/2


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 15, 2007)

Waldo, What a wonderful Idea. I'll match your generosity for allowing me to moderate helping make someone very happy by offering to pay the shipping for the winner! So regardless if you are close or dead on, Shipping is Now *FREE!!!

*Here is were we stand right now:
appleman 25.00

Northern Winos 1.75

Joan 35.75

Wade 44.1/4 (0r 44.250)

swillologist 49 3/4 (or 49.750)

corn field 24 1/2 (or 24.50)

*
*


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 15, 2007)

19.50


Ramona.......and if I win..I will give the corker to someone who doesn't have one since I already have a corker which I love!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 15, 2007)

Ahhhhhhh the spirit of Christmas is alive and doing well !!!!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 15, 2007)

Did you ever think other wise Santa....... urrr.....uhhhh....... I mean Waldo.




*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 15, 2007)

3 3/4



Just had to play.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 15, 2007)

Noted JW and yes, you had to play, *EVERYONE SHOULD PLAY!!!!!!!!!!

*If you don't play because you already have a floor corker, then do what Wade is doing, Play, Win, Then donate your win to another round of Play. We will keep playing till a non-floor corker owner wins if you want, or you can own 2.

Good luck all.

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a different twist on having one and giving it away. I do own one already and love the floor corker. I recentlygot my ancient brother(must be-I'm old and he's older) started in this hobby. He recently corked his first batch. He said he got this corker that you push down on and shove the cork in. He was asking what you do with the 3/4" of cork sticking out the bottle



I would refer him to this site, but he doesn't want to operate a computer anymore since retiring a couple years ago. He has it made though for grape supply. He has a few hundred pounds of his own every year and he lives right off Seneca Lake just a little ways away from Geneva in the Finger Lakes of NY.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 15, 2007)

Your still giving it away to someone who doesn't have one Appleman, Thats not much of a twist, your keeping with the spirit.

I go to Auburn every year as my sister lives there, I come closer to your borthers house than I do yours!


----------



## Tomy (Dec 15, 2007)

33 3/4 is my guess.


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 15, 2007)

1


----------



## Bert (Dec 15, 2007)

I just had to get in on this......32 and 1/4....Best of luck every one


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 15, 2007)

*UPDATE:

*appleman 25.00

Northern Winos 1.75

Joan 35.75

Wade 44.1/4 (0r 44.250)

swillologist 49 3/4 (or 49.750)

corn field 24 1/2 (or 24.50)

rgecaprock 19.50

JWMINNESOTA 3 3/4 (or 3.750)

Tomy 33 3/4 (or 33.750)

Angell Wine 1 (or one)

Bert 32 1/4 (or 32.250)</font>
</font>
*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## hannabarn (Dec 15, 2007)

I need a floor corker!! 26 5/8


----------



## Duncan (Dec 15, 2007)

How about a 10.


----------



## scotty (Dec 16, 2007)

22 ?????????


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 16, 2007)

HANNABARN: SORRY, BUT THE RULES ARE THAT YOU CAN ONLY PICK A NUMBER IN INCREMENTS OF .250 OR 1/4.

PLEASE PICK ANOTHER NUMBER.


----------



## hannabarn (Dec 16, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> HANNABARN: SORRY, BUT THE RULES ARE THAT YOU CAN ONLY PICK A NUMBER IN INCREMENTS OF .250 OR 1/4.
> 
> PLEASE PICK ANOTHER NUMBER.


 Sorry about that! New # 26 1/4


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 16, 2007)

UPDATE: And there is 8 1/2 hours left to get your number in if you haven't:

appleman 25.00

Northern Winos 1.75

Joan 35.75

Wade 44.1/4 (0r 44.250)

swillologist 49 3/4 (or 49.750)

corn field 24 1/2 (or 24.50)

rgecaprock 19.50

JWMINNESOTA 3 3/4 (or 3.750)

Tomy 33 3/4 (or 33.750)

Angell Wine 1 (or one)

Bert 32 1/4 (or 32.250)

Duncan 10

scotty 22

hannabarn 26 1/4 (or 26.250)</font>
</font>


----------



## Bill B (Dec 16, 2007)

27.250


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 16, 2007)

*UPDATE: 4 1/2 hours left folks!*</font>



appleman 25.00

Northern Winos 1.75

Joan 35.75

Wade 44.1/4 (0r 44.250)

swillologist 49 3/4 (or 49.750)

corn field 24 1/2 (or 24.50)

rgecaprock 19.50

JWMINNESOTA 3 3/4 (or 3.750)

Tomy 33 3/4 (or 33.750)

Angell Wine 1 (or one)

Bert 32 1/4 (or 32.250)

Duncan 10

scotty 22

hannabarn 26 1/4 (or 26.250)

Bill B 27.250


----------



## masta (Dec 16, 2007)

Guess I will play....Lucky 13.00


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 16, 2007)

*UPDATE: COME ON FOLKS...... 3 HOURS LEFT!!!!</font>*



appleman 25.00

Northern Winos 1.75

Joan 35.75

Wade 44.1/4 (0r 44.250)

swillologist 49 3/4 (or 49.750)

corn field 24 1/2 (or 24.50)

rgecaprock 19.50

JWMINNESOTA 3 3/4 (or 3.750)

Tomy 33 3/4 (or 33.750)

Angell Wine 1 (or one)

Bert 32 1/4 (or 32.250)

Duncan 10

scotty 22

hannabarn 26 1/4 (or 26.250)

Bill B 27.250 

Masta 13


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 16, 2007)

My son's (and wine partner) age: 16.5


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 16, 2007)

*UPDATE: 2 1/2 HOURS LEFT...........*</font>


appleman 25.00

Northern Winos 1.75

Joan 35.75

Wade 44.1/4 (0r 44.250)

swillologist 49 3/4 (or 49.750)

corn field 24 1/2 (or 24.50)

rgecaprock 19.50

JWMINNESOTA 3 3/4 (or 3.750)

Tomy 33 3/4 (or 33.750)

Angell Wine 1 (or one)

Bert 32 1/4 (or 32.250)

Duncan 10

scotty 22

hannabarn 26 1/4 (or 26.250)

Bill B 27.250 

Masta 13

OilnH2O 16.50


----------



## Joanie (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd like to buy a vowel.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 16, 2007)

Joan said:


> I'd like to buy a vowel.



$500 each.............. How many can you say?






COME ON FOLKS........ 2 HOURS LEFT!!!!!!!!</font>


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 16, 2007)

10.25 If I win I will donate it to our soon-to-be-formed wine making club!


----------



## Harry (Dec 16, 2007)

7.50 is mine


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 16, 2007)

*UPDATE: UNDER AN HOUR LEFT!*</font>



appleman 25.00

Northern Winos 1.75

Joan 35.75

Wade 44.1/4 (0r 44.250)

swillologist 49 3/4 (or 49.750)

corn field 24 1/2 (or 24.50)

rgecaprock 19.50

JWMINNESOTA 3 3/4 (or 3.750)

Tomy 33 3/4 (or 33.750)

Angell Wine 1 (or one)

Bert 32 1/4 (or 32.250)

Duncan 10

scotty 22

hannabarn 26 1/4 (or 26.250)

Bill B 27.250 

Masta 13

OilnH2O 16.50

PolishWineP 10.25

Harry 7.50
</font>


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 16, 2007)

On my clock it's after 6pm Central. Maybe I'm in the Northern Central.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry PWP, You are correct........ Got bombarded with priorities and had to deal with that first........

Now for the winner...........

The Number Waldo gave me was 25.5

THE WINNER IS

APPLEMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
</font>
*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2007)

Ah Shucks!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## hannabarn (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations Appleman! That was fun. One more reason to be proud to be a member of this forum! What a bunch of good hearted people!!!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Waldo for the contest.



I will be passing this item along to someone else soon. I have someone in mind, but am checking it out first before announcing it.


----------



## swillologist (Dec 16, 2007)

WTG appleman Congrats!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations to....who ever gets the prize.....Great time of the year to be so giving.


----------



## Harry (Dec 16, 2007)

*Congratulations Appleman 


Harry



*


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 16, 2007)

You better be thinking of your Brother, I already called him and told him it was coming.............. OK.... I didn't do that....... but thats what you need to do.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations appleman...Sorry I wasnt here for the finish but I had to make an unexpected trip yesterday evening and just got back...NOW, im going to bed and awaiting an address to ship the corker to. It is boxewd and ready to go.


----------



## scotty (Dec 17, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Congratulations appleman...Sorry I wasnt here for the finish but I had to make an unexpected trip yesterday evening and just got back...NOW, im going to bed and awaiting an address to ship the corker to. It is boxewd and ready to go.




I just sent you the correct shipping address Waldo.
Dom scotto
Lecanto florida








Congrats appleman


----------



## corn field (Dec 17, 2007)

congrats appleman . Waldo this was a fun game enjoyed it a lot


----------



## Waldo (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks all...It was fun hosting it too and thanks to my buddy jobe for moderating it. 
A big ole by golly Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 17, 2007)

Waldo, You're just a champ! You are Santa all the way around. There's nothing like paying it forward! Semper Fi! Carpe Diem!


----------



## bovinewines (Dec 17, 2007)

Dang...see what all I missed out on!!!!!






I need to win the lottery so I can play more!


Dear Santa:
Please bring me a winning lottery ticket. I'm not greedy...a couple of million will do...I'll invest wisely, make great wine, and donate 10%!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 18, 2007)

Arrangements are made and the new owner of the Floor Corker Waldo so generously gave away with this contest is the new organized Wine Making Club PWP is putting together there in the great frozen north. I felt that the corker could benefit several people and hopefully many more soon. As the group get going and into this they will all need a way to cork their wine, so this will be great. As they all learn and see how easy it is with the corker, they will all want one of their own.


Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## kutya (Dec 18, 2007)

What an amazing bunch of people on this fourm.. You exemplify the Christmas season.... jh


----------



## Waldo (Dec 18, 2007)

The corker is on the way.........The UPS man cometh!!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 18, 2007)

Waldo said:


> The corker is on the way.........The UPS man cometh!!




He sure doesn't want to have his Brown shorts on now! For everybody involved in this I would like to say Thanks Waldo!!!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 18, 2007)

Gosh! I feel like I'm at the Accademy Awards!



I would like to thank the following people for making this happen.
*Waldo:* *You are Santa!* I'm sure that many people will appreciate you, as I plan on having each member who uses the corker try corking 1 bottle with our old Guilda.




*Jobe:* *Mr. Monopoly!* The club will know who "arranged" the shipping of the corker.




*Appleman: **PIF! *(Pay It Forward) Your donation of the corker to the wine club we help will help many people get a good start and help to prevent dread of bottling disease in new wine makers.




I'll be making a tag for the corker and all your names will be listed, so no one can forget who their wine making uncles are! 
Thank you all, very much, for your part in this.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 24, 2007)

*Dan! Dan! The UPS man! He was here! Helping Santa with the bigger gifts! What a great day for a floor corker for a wine club to arrive!



Red the Cat checked it out after Poor Bert put it together.













Of course there are packing peanuts with which we had to contend. Isn't there always when something good shows up at the door? (And no, Dan was NOT wearing his shorts!



) Keegan, our son's girlfriend, helped with the peanuts.















*


----------



## Waldo (Dec 25, 2007)

Glad it made it ok PWP


----------

